# Kohlrabi



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone try growing kohlrabi? It is a very dependable grower here, but I'm a little thin on preparation ideas.(mostly sliced thin and mixed in salads)


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

We grow it for market, although I've only ever had it made into a slaw. My mom made some the other day for dinner though, she sliced it thin and just lightly fried it on olive oil and put them on burgers. The old man is now requesting it on about everything.. lol


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

My dad grows it every year in his garden, let it get to about the size of baseball or little smaller anything over that it tends to get woody. I just peel them and eat them raw with some salt and pepper, I look forward to them every year. I know you can boil them just like cabbage and put some butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Another problem with them is the plants all mature at the same time, so 1 doz. heads ready for picking.

The slaw idea sounds interesting. I saved some broccoli stems; maybe I'll shred them with the kohlrabi .

Thanks!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Size of a baseball, peel and eat. Just ate one.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Was very good shredded with the broccoli stems with Marzetti's dressing.....of course what wouldn't be?!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Peel em and boil like potatoes
mash one or two into your mashed potatoes

If they get to big and woody use em for batting practice or
livestock feed, chickens like the leaves


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I grew some this year for something new and had no idea how to prep it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Also good in stews.And you can peel them and cut them into strips and pickle them as long as you do it when they are smaller and not woody like other members have mentioned.


----------

